# Unable to start up my laptop [Windows 7]



## KrisCarter (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey, a few days ago i was doing some work on my laptop but had to go to school so i shut it off, when i came back i tried to get back on it and was met with a screen that gave me two options:

Launch Start up repair (reccomended)
Start Windows normally

Its a never ending loop, if i selected "launch start up repair" it goes to a screan that says "Windows is Loading Files...." after this i get to a blue screen with what looks like rays of light coming down and nothing happens, i have no options to choose but the laptop isnt frozen because i can move the cursor around :S Ive left it on this screen for a few hours to see if there is any change but nothing happens!

Where was if i select "start windows normally" my laptop attempts to start and gets to the windows logo where it says "Starting Windows" but then the laptop resets itself and goes back to the first screen with the two choices.

I don't have the windows 7 cd/dvd but i did read somewhere to download it and burn a copy, then to go into BIOS menu and select the CD drive to load first and try to load the Windows 7 DVD first of all. At first i thought this would work, after i "press any key to read CD" it takes me to a language/keyboard selection, i select my language (United Kingdom) but after this. Nothing, although i can still move the cursor around again like when i try to "Launch Startup Repair" 

Ive also tried to restart the laptop in safe mode and "last known good configuration" when i start up the later, it just takes me back to the first screen with the two options, and when i try to start in safe mode, the white writing scrolls down, then it freezes for a moment, resets, and bam im back at the first screen 

My laptop is a Compaq CQ61 i believe and is running windows 7, but, im afraid im not sure of the exact specification as I bought it mainly for my schoolwork/surfing the web. I Got it around 14 months ago so it is out of warranty  

If anybody has any advice on how i could resolve what seems an impossible error, it would be greatly appreciated. I thought I would be better off coming here and asking, rather than going to my local computer shop to ask them, as they charge, and im strapped for cash being a student 

Thanks alot,

Kris


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

go to the web site for the make and model of the laptop there you may find support on how to fix the problem.there may be a recovery partition on the laptop hdd your manual should advise you on what to do..again you may find out these options at the web site.


----------



## raffikki (Apr 30, 2005)

I had a very similar problem recently, here is the link to my thread
I was lucky that I was able to back up all the data I wanted to disk before doing the system recovery.


----------

